# Mitch Kim Pinstriping



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

I have been thinking about havig my car striped by legendary artist Mitch Kim out of Portland Oregon. Anyone on here familiar with his work or had anything done by him? I know he is more known in the hot rod scene but seems like he has done alot of lowriders as well over the last 30 years. Looking for any examples of his work, please post pics if you got em!


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

Vicious Custom Auto Finishes in NE Portland uses him. Go to Aaron Vickery topic in paint and body. You can find a few examples there.


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Jan 27 2011, 12:01 PM~19713254
> *Vicious Custom Auto Finishes in NE Portland uses him. Go to Aaron Vickery topic in paint and body. You can find a few examples there.
> *


thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

anyone got other pics of Mitchs work other than whats on Aarons thread?


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

just got my daily driver back from Mitch. he did great work the bad cell phone pics dont do it justice


----------



## gramma (Jul 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by el peyotero_@Apr 19 2011, 07:53 PM~20378563
> *just got my daily driver back from Mitch. he did great work the bad cell phone pics dont do it justice
> 
> 
> ...


very nice


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

talented dude... :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by el peyotero_@Jan 28 2011, 10:55 AM~19722301
> *anyone got other pics of Mitchs work other than whats on Aarons thread?
> *


HE DOES TOP OF THE LINE WORK. NICE CADILLAC.
NEVER SEEN UNIQUES IN PORTLAND, MUST BE SOMETHING NEW


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Apr 20 2011, 07:35 AM~20379885
> *HE DOES TOP OF THE LINE WORK. NICE CADILLAC.
> NEVER SEEN UNIQUES IN PORTLAND, MUST BE SOMETHING NEW
> *


I been rolling with Uniques for a few years but im the only member in Portland right now. I used to roll with the Lane County (Eugene)chapter but moved up here last summer and that chapter isnt really still active at the moment. Woodburn chapter is the main one still holding it down in Oregon so we dont really have a Portland chapter but no matter where I go always reppin Uniques homie, u know how it is. We will be out there at the car shows this summer for sure. u guys doin another show at PIR this year?


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by el peyotero_@Apr 20 2011, 09:15 AM~20380548
> *I been rolling with Uniques for a few years but im the only member in Portland right now. I used to roll with the Lane County (Eugene)chapter but moved up here last summer and that chapter isnt really still active at the moment. Woodburn chapter is the main one still holding it down in Oregon so we dont really have a Portland chapter but no matter where I go always reppin Uniques homie, u know how it is. We will be out there at the car shows this summer for sure. u guys doin another show at PIR this year?
> *


cool,ya homie were doing it again come on out and lowride.
hope to see ya out there


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Apr 21 2011, 02:41 AM~20387286
> *cool,ya homie were doing it again come on out and lowride.
> hope to see ya out there
> *


fasho :yes:


----------



## Kelo (Sep 14, 2005)

I had my taylor tot striped, once its togehter I can post some pics. He did a great job on it.


----------



## VeronikA (Jun 15, 2007)

I just stopped by to express enthusiasm of Mitch Kims work. I love the job he did on your ride Mark. And I don't need to mention again how I love your ride  
You've picked very good artist I think. And as I know you he is very humble, nice and very down to earth man for sure :biggrin: :biggrin: 
Thank you for sharing those pics!


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

Kelo said:


> I had my taylor tot striped, once its togehter I can post some pics. He did a great job on it.


hell yea homie id love to see that. Im actually dropping off two taylor tots with him next week and id be iterested to see what he did on yours (dont worry i wont bite off you)LOL


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

i know theres a ton of other cars on here with Mitch's work especially in the Portland area. Post em up fellas!!








[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

one of the best pinstripers on the west coast. Mitch Kim....heres a few of the Majestics cars he has done in Oregon








[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

[/IMG]


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

heres some pics of an old motorcycle mitch did back in the 70s and just came back to him to get redone. old school!








[/IMG]







[/IMG]

old helmet








[/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

some glass pieces I made and had mitch stripe recently. unique collaboration








[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

taylor tot parts for a project im working on. ive got a few of these in the works








[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

TTT for a Northwest legend. Come on NW riders I know you got some more pics:dunno:


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

dropped a handful of projects off at Mitch's shop today and saw this tank and fenders. I just had to share because the woodgrain effect looked so bad ass. Airbrush done by Jason Prouty of garage31 and striping by the Legendary Mitch Kim








[/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

thats some nice ork on that woodgrain


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

alex75 said:


> thats some nice ork on that woodgrain


yea man, it is hand painted but it looked like real wood that had been cleared over when i saw it in person


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

here is some more work from mitch kim that I just picked up yesterday








[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

Anyone who needs pinstriping in Oregon/Washington hit up Mitch Kim. A true west coast legend
503-557-8850


----------



## thetinwizard (Jan 2, 2012)

His work was great 25 years ago ,Steve Stanford is incredible also


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

thetinwizard said:


> His work was great 25 years ago ,Steve Stanford is incredible also


 Bad Ass Illustartor. Post some pics of his line work if you have some.


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

[/IMG]


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

[/IMG]


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## El Gato Negro (Nov 15, 2007)

el peyotero said:


> dropped a handful of projects off at Mitch's shop today and saw this tank and fenders. I just had to share because the woodgrain effect looked so bad ass. Airbrush done by Jason Prouty of garage31 and striping by the Legendary Mitch Kim
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for shareing, all i can say is wow :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

Always loved his style!


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

Just picked up some more projects that i had pinstriped by Mitch Kim 








[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

el peyotero said:


> Just picked up some more projects that i had pinstriped by Mitch Kim
> 
> 
> 
> ...


?
Man that Taylor Tot is sik, out of curiosity though did you do the blown glass work in other pictures?


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

Justin-Az said:


> ?
> Man that Taylor Tot is sik, out of curiosity though did you do the blown glass work in other pictures?


thanks bro, and yea i did the glass work


----------

